# Beware University



## sgchevron (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi,Just joined. I was finally diagnosed with IBS about 2 weeks ago and I'm on Spasmonal atm. I dont think its being too helpful, but the loperamide tablets I have taken for the past year seem to be helping.My point, whilst I labour to make it, is for anyone around the age of 17 now a planning on going to Univeristy plan ahead for it. Before coming to Uni over 18 months ago my stomach was always a bit off, cramps every now and again, sometimes week long (or longer) constipations, but nothing too major. By the first vacation of being at Uni I was suffering from D alot along with massive stomach cramps, this was on and off until January this year, when it all get one hell of alot worse, through out March I was suffering from bad D almost everyday, it made me tired and physically uncomfortable to walk anywhere, even the stairs in our house is a struggle (just like today). My GF finally forced me to the doctors a few weeks ago. As a side note I was diagnosed simply on a blood test, is this common (as in the blood test was negative for conditions such as stomach ulcers), no external or internal examination was given.My lost point is this, if you having any even minor IBS problems and haven't been to a doctor or only once go again before getting to University, I dont if its the stress or more unhealthy life style it promotes, but I know of a few other people who's IBS has gotten far worse since going to Uni. Some University doctors really are not worth visiting, so if you have a good GP back home go there (even if you have to go through all the temporary residency forms)Anyway sorry about the long post!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It is probably the fact that you don't eat properly, sleep badly and go clubbing. I know a few people at uni with IBS- it fluctuaates with severity depending on the time of year. Obviously, exam periods are going to be more stressful probably meaning an increase in symptoms.Not all university doctors are bad, remember you don't HAVE to register with them, you could stay registered at home and if yuou need to see a doctor then you could see the uni ones as a temp patient.It is a good idea to see a doc before you go to uni.Hope your feeling ok today! And welcome to the BB! I would say to you to maybe ask about having a flex sig and stool tests to make sure there isnothing else wrong. Are you on any other meds? Have you tried natural things like peppermint tea and hypnotherapy? A good book to read about IBS is www.firstyearibs.com by Heather Van Vorous. Spliffy


----------



## sharstar6 (May 11, 2003)

Hi! I just completed my first semester at University and am now in Korea doing a figure skating magic show. I too felt the effects of high stress, little sleep, all that study time... in my tummy. My stomach grew so I looked 6 months pregnant and I felt very self-concious of my appearance. I'm not even the going out partyin' type, I worked out a lot, and ate lots of small meals. There didn't seem like anything I did helped. I totally understand what you went through. It's horrible! If you've figured out any relief for the symptoms let me know!!!!!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi welcome to the boards. i am in my 2nd yr studying law at uni and the ibs has only started up in the past 3 months. nothing provoked it and im sure of that. i havent had any problems since coming to uni and have never suffered with stress - even when i have exams. i take uni in my stride really and tend not to get tense about it. have you found your tutors to be sympathetic? my personal tutor has been really nice about it and so have my friends at uni. i've tried to keep up with the work since being off and am trying to get special arrangements so i can do my exams in a seperate room because i get tummy ache all day every day and if i need the loo, i'll need to go right away. i'm also taking spasmonal 120mg 3 times a day. are you finding it any help?


----------



## sharstar6 (May 11, 2003)

I have never taken anything for my IBS other than some gas-X (which I find makes my bloating worse). I went to my doctor to ask him and he told be to learn how to relax and take a yoga class. I did! It didn't help. I've read a lot about Zelnorm and Spasmosal but I'm yet to try it. I'm in Korea right now and I don't speak Korean so it's hard to find any help here. Actually, I talked to a chemist/pharmacist today that spoke english really well. He gave me some stuff to try... I looked it up on the internet and found out that he gave me probiotics and and appetite enhancer. The probiotics can't hurt but I'm a lil pissed about the appetite increasing stuff.  That's the last thing I need as a professional figure skater who's already on weight restriction and is alway hungry anyway. So I guess I'll keep on trying. What about acupuncture? I've gone once and tried to explain about digestion and IBS. I'm not sure how it went over though.Shar


----------



## chrisos (May 5, 2003)

I've had my IBS since the dawn of time, and particualrly through University.I found peopl accomodating once I told them...I have bipolar as well and i'd rather discolse that than IBS!IBS related disability can qualify you for support from the disability support services at the Uni. This could include extra time to compensate for toilet breaks in exams, a seperate room with access to a toilet for doing exams in, extra book entitlement so you can study at home rather than the library, dial in access and possibly a laptop to use at home if you aren't able to leave the house regularly....Try www.skill.org.uk, who have a good information service...or get in touch!


----------



## lenticia (Jun 11, 2003)

Suffering from IBS i was concerned about coming to uni, but i ensured that i got a bedroom with an ensuite bathroom which has been an absolute godsend! I reccomend anyone who is going to uni who has IBS to enquire about getting a room with an ensuite bathroom, a little more expensive but very useful!


----------

